# Orca / joinery project



## twoclones (Jun 26, 2012)

This isn't quite finished but you'll get the idea... Started as a project to learn joinery and has turned into an art gallery piece. The big orca is 6 pieces of log epoxied together. Small one is a single piece.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice as usual!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 26, 2012)

Those whales are killers! Are you going to leave the grain natural?

I knew _you'd_ like them, PGH.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice! I just got back from Seaworld too.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 27, 2012)

buzz sawyer said:


> Those whales are killers! Are you going to leave the grain natural?



Yes. I prefer the wood grain. I did try to make the with areas translucent to show the grain but there was such a difference in how the paint took to the side grain and end grain areas that it looked blotchy. Had to go opaque after that  

This will be my last 'big' project for a while because I have promised to sell/demo at a church bazzar next month so need to carve lots of carry-able stuff for that.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 28, 2012)

awesome work!


----------

